# That crazy guy..



## RJS (Mar 12, 2009)

*http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,508979,00.html*


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW...he has gone off the deepend hasn't he


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Joey (Mar 14, 2009)

nick1368 said:


> WOW...he has gone off the deepend hasn't he



Yup. LOL


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 24, 2009)

Did anyone see when Ben Stiller spoofed him at the Oscars?


----------



## JTM (Mar 31, 2009)

phoenix has truly stepped off the deep end with whatever drugs he's on.

maybe this'll be like johnny cash, and he'll come back with an awesome rest of his career.


----------

